# Deer hunting question???



## typarker69 (May 19, 2009)

I would like to get into pistol deer hunting this year because it seems like it would be a new and great challenge. I have gotten deer with my riffle, shotgun, and bow. Now I want to step it up a bit.

My question is I have a 38 cal. with a 6 in barrel. I know their are bigger and better guns out there, but is this good enough to be a starter gun. With the ecom. right now I can't come out the pocket for a new gun. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2009)

at best I would consider the 38 spl marginal!   I wouldn't risk injuring a deer and losing it cause of a marginal caliber.  I can't honestly say that I've ever seen anyone use a 38 spl deer hunting.   .357 mag and 41 mag and 44 mag sure...but not a 38 spl.


----------



## typarker69 (May 19, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> at best I would consider the 38 spl marginal!   I wouldn't risk injuring a deer and losing it cause of a marginal caliber.  I can't honestly say that I've ever seen anyone use a 38 spl deer hunting.   .357 mag and 41 mag and 44 mag sure...but not a 38 spl.



Thanks, that is the kind of info I wanted. The last thing I want is not make a good kill.


----------



## dawg2 (May 19, 2009)

typarker69 said:


> I would like to get into pistol deer hunting this year because it seems like it would be a new and great challenge. I have gotten deer with my riffle, shotgun, and bow. Now I want to step it up a bit.
> 
> My question is I have a 38 cal. with a 6 in barrel. I know their are bigger and better guns out there, but is this good enough to be a starter gun. With the ecom. right now I can't come out the pocket for a new gun. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.



I would not shoot a deer w/a .38 unless it was attacking me.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 19, 2009)

Your .38 Special will work - KEEP IT CLOSE!!! 20 yards would be my personal max shot!! 

You will need GREAT AMMO to ensure the best kills possible.

Check the following websites for good examples, and happy hunting...

http://www.black-hills.com/factoryNewH.htm

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=108


----------



## Rip Steele (May 19, 2009)

It's not legal to shoot a deer with a .38 anyway. .357 is about as small as you can go and be legal.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2009)

I thought if it was centerfire it was legal.


----------



## turky93 (May 19, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> I thought if it was centerfire it was legal.



Thats correct. Legally, you could deer hunt with a .25 acp pocket pistol.
 .22 centerfire and up.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 19, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> It's not legal to shoot a deer with a .38 anyway. .357 is about as small as you can go and be legal.



Quote from the regulations guide

DEER &  BEAR FIREARMS: Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire Only, .22-cal. or larger with expanding bullets.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 19, 2009)

I am with dadsbuckshot on this one.  If you keep it close and make sure you make a good shot and it will do fine.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 19, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> It's not legal to shoot a deer with a .38 anyway. .357 is about as small as you can go and be legal.



Rip...

Your not entirely wrong with your thinking - the DNR did away with the minimum caliber (foot poundage) thing back around 2002 and went to the .22 centerfire deal. They have still thought about bringing the concept back about not having anything less than a certain foot poundage, but it will be awhile as I understand it....

As I have already said - if you will keep your .38 shot to archery distances you will be fine. GET GOOD AMMO!!!


----------



## stevetarget (May 20, 2009)

A 38 spl is just not enough gun. Folks can say all they want about the perfect shot killing a deer but how many of us actually make the perfect shot with a handgun.
 The bigger the gun the bigger the kill zone.


----------



## EMC-GUN (May 20, 2009)

I'm hunting with my Baby Browning in 25ACP this year. Will a 38 Special kill a deer? Sure will. If you can keep a tight group at say 20-25 yards and are confident with your skill and ammo then yes it will drop 'em. I would say a 158gr. JSP or JHP and you will have a killer. 6in. barrel? That should be a pretty accurate revolver. Set up in a stand and tuck one behind the shoulder or in the ear and ring the dinner bell! I had 4 walk out under my stand last year. I had a single shot 45-70 and shot 2. If I had a revolver I would have shot 4! I say go for it.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 20, 2009)

stevetarget said:


> A 38 spl is just not enough gun. Folks can say all they want about the perfect shot killing a deer but how many of us actually make the perfect shot with a handgun.
> The bigger the gun the bigger the kill zone.



The size of the gun does not change the size of the kill zone and that mentality will only lead to injured or unrecovered deer.  If I can't place the shot in the kill zone (perfect shot) then I don't take the shot.  If your taking shots that are not in the kill zone then you are not hunting ethically.  Practice practice and practice some more, and if you can place your handgun shot in the kill zone at 20 yards and not 30 yards, then your maximum shooting distance is 20 yards, no matter how big your gun is.  The bigger the gun the more likely you are to flinch, therefore making it much more difficult to hit the kill zone.  Shoot the largest caliber you can shoot effectively, if that be a 38spl, then learn your effective distance limit with it and practice practice practice with it.


----------



## stevetarget (May 20, 2009)

I did not mean literally that the size of the gun makes the kill zone bigger. You have to hit a vital area. You can hit the vitals from the south end of a North bound deer with a 300 mag but your not likely to with a 38 spl.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 20, 2009)

stevetarget said:


> You can hit the vitals from the south end of a North bound deer with a 300 mag but your not likely to with a 38 spl.



But my question is:  Why would you take a "polish head shot" in the first place?

I think that is what DD was alluding to.


----------



## stevetarget (May 20, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> But my question is: Why would you take a "polish head shot" in the first place?
> 
> I think that is what DD was alluding to.


 
  It might be the only shot you have and you might be hungry and need the meat.  If you can make the shot then what does it matter, DRT is DRT. 
Unless your hunting baby fallow deer I still think a 38 spl revolver is a poor choice for hunting.


----------



## jayroe (May 20, 2009)

I killed a deer last year at thirtyfive big steps with my Colt 1911 .45 acp.The deer did not take a single step.I think if you keep it at less than twenty yards with the right ammo you will be fine


----------



## dertiedawg (May 20, 2009)

stevetarget said:


> It might be the only shot you have and you might be hungry and need the meat.






stevetarget said:


> Unless your hunting baby fallow deer I still think a 38 spl revolver is a poor choice for hunting.


If your hungry and need the meat... baby fallow deer is much more tasty and tender... a polish head shot will ruin too much meat if your hungry.  By no means am I saying that a 38spl is the ideal handgun hunting cartridge, there are much better choices, and this is why I use a 44magnum.  Some people are recoil shy and some are not.  Maybe all you have is a 38spl and by all means if this is the case, take it hunting, it will do the job, just make sure you do your part and know your limits and those of the gun... and dont take any polish head shots.


----------



## EMC-GUN (May 21, 2009)

Ideal? No. If it's all you got, then rock it!! With handloaded ammo the 38 Special is capable of fine target accuracy. I have fired 6 rounds from mine at 15 yds in one ragged hole. This of course was with handloaded ammo and a Smith revolver with  slicked up guts. 4in. Model 10 fixed sight HB to be exact. My loading is 3gr. Bullseye behind a 158gr. RNFP cast bullet though. I don't think I'm even breaking 750 FPS with it. I have chronographed it and think I was right at 680s  with that load. Like I said earlier, get a good heavy bullet and get a bunch of 'em and practice till your hands hurt! Then Practice SOME MORE!!!!


----------



## Sting'em! (May 21, 2009)

Get yourself one of these:

http://rightwingvideo.com/?p=1788


----------



## typarker69 (May 21, 2009)

I did not mean to get a big debate started. If I do end up using the 38 I do know it has it's limits just like other firearms have their's. I have shot it alot and if inside 25 yds I feel comfortable with my shotting from this gun. Now I am looking for a 44 MAG if I can get one for the right price. I don't see any reason for anything bigger than that for what I want to do. 

Thanks to everyone for your imput.


----------



## EMC-GUN (May 21, 2009)

Trying hitting a grapefruit consistently at 25 yds and in. Then you should do ok if you keep your cool when the big 'un walks out!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 26, 2009)

I have been trying to get a deer with a handgun for several years now.  I've only taken one shot, and I think I missed.  Although the doe was close and acted like she was hit, we found no signs of a hit.  Before the law was changed, I had a Ruger Blackhawk .44 Magnum with a 9.75" barrel and a 4X scope.  I sold it when the law changed and started carrying my S&W M19 .357.  I never got the right shot with that handgun.  Around mid-November 2007, I found a super good deal in a Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum on this site and topped it with a Leupold 2X scope.  I've been carrying that handgun almost every trip to the woods (during Modern Firearms Season) ever since.  

I am not yet confident enough in my ability to quickly and accurately make the shot to go strictly handgun though.  I always take the rifle along just in case Mr. Big steps out.  For some reason, whenever I get a chance at a deer with the handgun, it either spooks before I get the shot off, or it's a buck that I don't want to shoot.  I had a beautiful high and wide 6-pt broadside at 18 yards two years ago after I'd already taken my second buck.  I had my handgun on my shooting rest and the crosshairs on his right shoulder, and he didn't have a clue.  I don't normally shoot 6-pts, but if I hadn't shot that thin-racked 7-pt in October, I'd have taken the shot.

That said, I would not shoot at a deer with a .38 SPC over about 25 yards, and the shot would have to be absolutely perfect (completely broadside and standing completely still).  My self-imposed limit with my current handgun is 60 yards or less, depending on conditions.


----------



## KLR650 (May 30, 2009)

I am about as pro 357 as it gets and cast/load myself and I would opine that .38 would require near perfect conditions at close ranges with a non hollw point bullet. 

If you can hit the assend of a soda can 98 times out of 100 at 25yrds, maybe.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 30, 2009)

*....*



dadsbuckshot said:


> Rip...
> 
> Your not entirely wrong with your thinking - the DNR did away with the minimum caliber (foot poundage) thing back around 2002 and went to the .22 centerfire deal. They have still thought about bringing the concept back about not having anything less than a certain foot poundage, but it will be awhile as I understand it....
> 
> As I have already said - if you will keep your .38 shot to archery distances you will be fine. GET GOOD AMMO!!!




I should read them regs. one day. I thought pistol hunting still had the FPS rule. I've been carring a .357 off and on to the stand with me since about '02. As for using a .38 if that's what you got use, but keep it within spittin distance. If I went to the stand and forgot my 180 GR. Partition Gold bullets I would grab some .38 spc. in the glove box for backup. My ruger security six hadn't seen the blood of a deer yet though.


----------



## hunter 85 (Jun 9, 2009)

if i were to hunt with it like every one else has said practice and more practice and keep it close but i would go with supervail ammo if i could find it but the next best thing would be cor bon or buffalo bore the hottest stuff i could find but u have to be carful cuase they are not very gun friendly and could turn that 6in revolver in to a scrap heap


----------



## bowhntr (Jun 28, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy;3607384.  

I am not yet confident enough in my ability to quickly and accurately make the shot to go strictly handgun though.  I always take the rifle along just in case Mr. Big steps out.  For some reason said:
			
		

> I have a friend that is the same way carries both rifle and pistol . I say if you want to become confident with the pistol dont carry the rifle and give yourself the excuse to use the rifle. I made the decision to use handgun only 25 years ago , some years were good some not but you must get to be proficient with what you carry or you'll never be confident! Last year was my best year with my Contender yet , I took 5 deer . 2 bucks and 3 does and one buck was the best whitetail buck since I moved to Ga. 23 yrs ago. Before moving I lived in Wyoming and things were a lot different, distances were further scopes not as good and you couldnt shoot as many deer. But the best thing you can do is practice.practice .practice and leave the rifle home.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think they may have changed the regulations to allow folks to use the T/C handguns chambered for rifle cartridges like your 25-06 and stuff. I don't think they meant for folks to be toting no 25ACP pocket pistol to shoot deer with. Maybe they gave some folks too much credit for having good enough sence to use enough gun.


----------



## bighole (Jul 3, 2009)

bowhntr said:


> I have a friend that is the same way carries both rifle and pistol . I say if you want to become confident with the pistol dont carry the rifle and give yourself the excuse to use the rifle. I made the decision to use handgun only 25 years ago , some years were good some not but you must get to be proficient with what you carry or you'll never be confident! Last year was my best year with my Contender yet , I took 5 deer . 2 bucks and 3 does and one buck was the best whitetail buck since I moved to Ga. 23 yrs ago. Before moving I lived in Wyoming and things were a lot different, distances were further scopes not as good and you couldnt shoot as many deer. But the best thing you can do is practice.practice .practice and leave the rifle home.



I agree. Leave the rifle home. Unless you use a scope think of yourself as a bowhunter. Stands and locations should be chosen for 40 yd shots. HUnt a little thicker change your way of thinking, be prepared for great excitement.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jul 5, 2009)

if you must use the 38, don't use JHP.  I shot a big doe with a 357mag two years ago with 158 grain JHP's and out of 5 shells not a single one went through.  I left thumb-sized entrance holes, but all 5 shells stayed inside her chest cavity.  Great energy deposit, very bad bloodtrail.  Took me alot of luck and about 2 hours to find her.


----------

